# Bank Of China VS. 2-IFC



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Which HK scraper is more iconic?

Bank of China


















2-IFC


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

deleted


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

They're very different styles.


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

The view of 2IFC from Avenue of Stars is breathtaking, the shear size of such a structure on and at level with the Harbour.

I love the design of Bank of China Building, but was disappointed to see it partially hidden from view with other structures in front of it.

:grouphug:


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

i have always loved cesar pelli's buildings so i choose 2-IFC , no doubt


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Bank of China is more modern


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

And more unique than the stairght 2ifc


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

very difficult.....but i choose TIFC


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

2IFC I still think that the Bank of China is ugly from too many angles. I do like the new lighting, though.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice buildings, but I choose Bank of China.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The 2-IFC is the most distinctive skyscraper in HK and most will first pay attention to this skyscraper compared with BoC. It has to do with the location, etc.

But I still prefer the BoC. It's an IM Pei classic and it's the first skyscraper outside the US to break the 300 m mark.


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

Both are spectacular IMAO

But i chose Boc for its uniqueness and simple geometric design. I will also chose it since 2-IFC's dominace of he skyline will be rivalved by the taller ICC.


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

i like 2!FC more
elegant facade!


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

i would say 2IFC. Iconic to me means not only the design of the building.
The location and visibillity are a major chunck of this.
Hence i would say 2IFC


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hed Kandi said:


> i would say 2IFC. Iconic to me means not only the design of the building.
> The location and visibillity are a major chunck of this.
> Hence i would say 2IFC


Definitely the 2-IFC has one of the best locations in HK. But the BoC still put HK in the skyscraper map and it took the crown away from Singapore.

There is *no* building that is as unique as The BoC. There is one building planned for Jakarta that is similar to The BoC but never happened.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Bank of China!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bank of China!!!!!


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

The BoC is an amazing architectural breakthrough i should say! The architect has played well with the masses n proportions although contradicting the Feng Shui principals of architecture. The glass used pushed the companies to develop strong glass for such extreme angle! 

2 IFC is the later addition to the skyline yet it does not show the depth of details from far neither its volumetric changes can be seen from far.


----------



## St. Anger (Apr 23, 2006)

soz i never took a pic of the bank of china on its own with a blue sky in the background, not that common in HK. Amazing sky when i came back to china from england this summer tho.

i've got to say the bank of china just looks so much nicer than 2IFC, its impressive at night and has a nice design. 2IFC is a bit boring IMO, just the same thing again and again that keeps on going up and up.

BoC is the best out of those 2 IMO but my fav building in hong kong is definitely Langham Place Office Tower. Just beautiful.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Well, I'm lucky enough to have seen both.2IFC is a very impressive structure, but BoC is just so much more interesting to look at, so I vote for BoC.

Just a few pictures I took on my Hong Kong trip in August of the two towers


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

2-IFC for me...i just love it!


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

2-IFC because of its height, maybe.


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

Tough choice! BoC is more unique, but 2-IFC building is awesome as well.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

We're talking about iconic buildings and there's no building as unique as the BoC unless the BDNI Centre in Jakarta is built.


----------



## y_nigel (Aug 29, 2005)

2iFC is more impressive for sure.
As other people have said - seeing 2iFC from Kowloon for the
first time is very impressive. It's size is astonishing.

But I think BOC is a better design (still love 2iFC though) so
thats what I voted for...


----------



## bruin787 (May 24, 2006)

Bank of China!!! 

2-IFC is definitely elegant, but the BOC is just much more interesting to look at. a truly beautiful design. the building changes as you move around it. Structural Expressionism at its best!


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

I think that the BoC is more unique. Secondly this tower is older, so more people have seen it on pictures.


----------

